# Ron Collins, aka "Draven Azropht," aka Student of Ashida Kim/Sensei to Ronin7411, UPDATE



## Phil Elmore

http://southernregionaljail.info/?BookingID=999069449


----------



## Phil Elmore

http://www.register-herald.com/local/x733696226/Local-news



> Man arrested for possessing child porn
> 
> 
> 
> A Beckley man was arrested Thursday on two counts of possession of  material visually portraying a minor engaged in sexually explicit  conduct, according to the West Virginia State Police.
> 
> Ronald Collins Jr., 32, was charged with two counts of child pornography, Trooper First Class M.S. Efird said.
> 
> Collins was arraigned before Magistrate Steve Massie and placed in Southern Regional Jail under a $250,000 bond.
> 
> This investigation is ongoing and more charges are possible, police said.
> 
> &#8212; Kara Van Pelt


----------



## MJS

Admin Note

Thread moved to Horror Stories, where its better suited.

MJS
MT Asst. Admin


----------



## Phil Elmore

Just to update this thread, I am not entirely certain because all I have to go on is his YouTube channel, but these charges against Ron Collins were apparently dropped. He's posted several videos to http://YouTube.com/omotoryubudo that adress his legal woes in amazing detail -- threatening to sue various people along the way.  It amazes me that a person can spend months in jail without a trial and then never be charged with a crime.


----------



## Phil Elmore

I was wrong.  More than a year after he was originally arrested, Mr. Collins has a trial date on two counts of possessing child pornography. This is a bench trial, not a jury trial.  It is set for *23 July, 2013*.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Wow the horror continues on........

http://arre.st/WV-1005076928


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

More news on this:   http://www.register-herald.com/toda...-after-allegedly-threatening-officials-police


----------

